# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Αγία Γαλήνη [Iris, Zea, Agia Galini, Maya Express, Dayana]

## heraklion

Αγία γαλήνη ο μεγάλος βοηθός των Καζαντζάκη και κινγκ μίνος στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου περιμένω τα δικά σχόλια και ιστορίες για αυτό τον θρύλο.

----------


## marioskef

E, όχι και θρύλος... Μην χάνουμε το μέτρο

----------


## papagiannis

φορτηγο πλοιο τι να απεγινε αραγε ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες

----------


## Νaval22

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να υπήρχε η σκέψη μετατροπής του σε Ε/Γ έχω βρεί μια πτυχιακή στη σχολή που είχε θέμα τη λεπτομερή μελέτη για μετασκευή του σε επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό

----------


## Ellinis

> φορτηγο πλοιο τι να απεγινε αραγε


Μετά την πώληση του πήγε στην Καραϊβική, όπου ταξίδεψε λίγο, έμεινα παροπλισμένο περισσότερο και τελικά βυθίστηκε καθ'οδόν για τα διαλυτήρια.




> ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kastro

Σίγουρα βυθίστικε;

----------


## esperos

Στέφανε  
Η  πτυχιακή  που  αναφέρεις  πιθανώς  έχει  να  κάνει  με  το  γεγονός  ότι  το  πλοίο  αυτό  και  το  αδελφό  του,  τα  έφερε  ο  Ανάργυρος  Αγγελόπουλος  με  σκοπό  να  τα  μετασκευάσει  σε  Ε/Γ  κάτι  που  έγινε  με  το  ένα  δηλαδή  το  σημερινό  ΑΙΤΖΙΑΝ Ι,  αλλά  δεν  έγινε  με  το  άλλο  δηλαδή  το  ΑΓΙΑ  ΓΑΛΗΝΗ  λόγω  εν  τω  μεταξύ  παραχώρησης  του  στις  Μινωικές.

----------


## kastro

To γκαράζ των knossos και festos palace φαίνεται να χωράει τα φορτηγά γ'ιαυτό και αποσύρθηκε το αγία γαλήνη.Σε αντίθεση με τα μικρά γκαράζ των καζαντζάκης και κίνγκ μίνος.

----------


## giannisk88

Πιστεύω οτι τα δύο γκαράζ (κινγ μίνος ή καζαντζάκη και παλας) εχουν μεγάλη διαφορα!!!

----------


## kastro

Σίγουρα έχουν,Θυμάμαι μια φορά τον ¶υγουστο του 1999 όταν ταξίδευα με τον Καζαντζάκη όλο το γκαράζ ήταν ΙΧ και κανένα φορτηγό.Ήταν ημερήσιο όμως.

----------


## meco

> Σίγουρα έχουν,Θυμάμαι μια φορά τον ¶υγουστο του 1999 όταν ταξίδευα με τον Καζαντζάκη όλο το γκαράζ ήταν ΙΧ και κανένα φορτηγό.Ήταν ημερήσιο όμως.


Και τώρα τα ημερήσια έτσι είναι. 03-08 που ταξίδευα Πειραιά Ηράκλειο με το Φαιστός τόσο το δικό του γκαράζ όσο και του Κρήτη ήταν φορτωμένα κατά 99% με ΙΧ. Τα φορτηγά ταξιδεύουν το βράδυ. Δε συμφέρει άλλωστε τη μέρα.

----------


## vinman

Πρίν απο μερικά χρόνια σε έκτακτο δρομολόγιο του στη Σάμο...
(Κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15702

----------


## heraklion

Πότε πήγαινε Σάμο?

----------


## kastro

Πειραιάς-Σάμο έκανε απευθείας η με ενδιάμεσες στάσεις και πόσα δρομολόγια έκανε;

----------


## vinman

Το Αγία Γαλήνη μέσα απο το ''Greek sea bridges''


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17921

----------


## dxeno

Εκανα δόκιμος μηχανικος στο πλοίο το 1990.
Είχε 3 γκαράζ για φορτηγά (το κύριο , στα ύφαλα -το κατάμπαρο - και στην
κουβέρτα), και το μικρό (χαμηλο) για τα ΙΧ.
Στην κουβέρτα βάζαμε τα επικίνδυνα και τα εύλεκτα , μερικές φορες και
τα ζωάδικα.
Μπορούσε να πάρει και containers.

Το μηχανοστάσιο ειχε λιγοτερο απο 2 μετρα ύψος , σκυφτοι πηγαιναμε.
Οι pielstic βέβαια παρούσες.
Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πότε , ειχε παρει φωτια σε ταξίδι απο Ηράκλειο για
Πειραιά έξω απο το Σούνιο και ο Γ μηχανικος πέθανε (Θεος σχωρές τον)
απο αναπνευστικό στο Τζάνειο αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Ο λαδας που ήταν βαρδια τώρα ειναι καμαρώτος.

Ο Κωστής ο λαδάς που έιχα μέσα μου είχε πει οτι θα φύγει οταν το 
πουλήσει όπως και έκανε. Τελευταίος έφυγε.

Τι θυμήθηκα πάλι........

----------


## heraklion

Τι ώρες ξεκινούσε και τι ώρες έφτανε?
Ξέρουμε?

----------


## dxeno

Τα δρομολογια ηταν Δευτερα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή απο Πειραιά και
Τρίτη - Πέμπτη - Κυριακή  απο Ηράκλειο.
Αναχώρηση 20:00 και άφιξη 05:30.
Οι ώρες ήταν ίδιες και πγαίναμε μαζί με το ποστάλι της γραμμής γιατι
δεν είχε καμπίνες για επιβάτες (μονο δυο) και οι οδηγοι αφήναν τα 
φορτηγά και τα αυτοκινητα σε εμας και πηγαιναν με το αλλο.
Ειχε 17 μιλια δρομο αλλα συνηθως πηγαίναμε 14.

----------


## heraklion

Τέλη Αυγούστου 1999 γύρισα από την Κρήτη με το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. Θυμάμαι που έκανε άφιξη μετά τις 8 το πρωί και μετά ακολούθησε το ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## dxeno

Οταν ερχόταν στον Πειραια επειδή ήταν φορτηγό το traffic δεν του εδινε
προτεραιότητα , την έδινε στα ποστάλια. 
το ίδιο κάνει ακόμα και τώρα.
Για δές Παρασκευή πρωί ας πουμε στην κίτρινη πόσα κρουαζιερόπλοια
περιμένουνε την λαχαναγορά να μπεί μέσα.

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## karystos

Πρώτος ήτανε ο Ροδανάκης;

----------


## meco

> Τα δρομολογια ηταν Δευτερα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή απο Πειραιά και
> Τρίτη - Πέμπτη - Κυριακή  απο Ηράκλειο.
> Αναχώρηση 20:00 και άφιξη 05:30.
> Οι ώρες ήταν ίδιες και πγαίναμε μαζί με το ποστάλι της γραμμής γιατι
> δεν είχε καμπίνες για επιβάτες (μονο δυο) και οι οδηγοι αφήναν τα 
> φορτηγά και τα αυτοκινητα σε εμας και πηγαιναν με το αλλο.
> Ειχε 17 μιλια δρομο αλλα συνηθως πηγαίναμε 14.


κάτι δεν μας λες καλά γιατί το Ηράκλειο Πειραιάς είναι 174 μίλια.
Με ταξίδι 9,5 ώρες από πόρτα σε πόρτα, βγαίνει ότι είχατε μέση ταχύτητα 18,32 κόμβους... :Smile: 
Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι Ν.Καζαντζάκης και Μινγκ Μίνος έκαναν στα ημερήσιά τους τόσο (9,5μ ώρες δλδ).
Επίσης θυμάμαι ότι πάντα το Αγ.Γαλήνη έφευγε πιο μπροστά από τα "αδελφάκια" θαρρώ 18:00 ή 18:30 και έφτανε λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά.

----------


## dxeno

> Πρώτος ήτανε ο Ροδανάκης;


Ναι. Ο μαστρο Μανώλης  με το γυαλιστερό κεφάλι.   :Razz:

----------


## dxeno

> κάτι δεν μας λες καλά γιατί το Ηράκλειο Πειραιάς είναι 174 μίλια.
> Με ταξίδι 9,5 ώρες από πόρτα σε πόρτα, βγαίνει ότι είχατε μέση ταχύτητα 18,32 κόμβους...
> Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι Ν.Καζαντζάκης και Μινγκ Μίνος έκαναν στα ημερήσιά τους τόσο (9,5μ ώρες δλδ).
> Επίσης θυμάμαι ότι πάντα το Αγ.Γαλήνη έφευγε πιο μπροστά από τα "αδελφάκια" θαρρώ 18:00 ή 18:30 και έφτανε λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά.


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο , στο ημερήσιο σίγουρα κάναμε 9,5 ώρες ,
αλλα η αναχώρηση  καθημερινά ήταν πριν τις 20:00 γιατι η 4-8  είχε  ετοιμασία μηχανών και το stand by και στην αλλαγή  βάρδιας είμασταν under way.


Γερνώντας ξεχνάμε...........................................  ....

----------


## vinman

> Εκανα δόκιμος μηχανικος στο πλοίο το 1990.
> Είχε 3 γκαράζ για φορτηγά (το κύριο , στα ύφαλα -το κατάμπαρο - και στην
> κουβέρτα), και το μικρό (χαμηλο) για τα ΙΧ.
> Στην κουβέρτα βάζαμε τα επικίνδυνα και τα εύλεκτα , μερικές φορες και
> τα ζωάδικα.
> Μπορούσε να πάρει και containers.
> 
> Το μηχανοστάσιο ειχε λιγοτερο απο 2 μετρα ύψος , σκυφτοι πηγαιναμε.
> Οι pielstic βέβαια παρούσες.
> ...


Ο λαδάς ήταν ο Κώστας ή ο Νίκος που είπε αυτήν την κουβέντα?

----------


## dxeno

> Ο λαδάς ήταν ο Κώστας ή ο Νίκος που είπε αυτήν την κουβέντα?


Ο Κωστής ο Ζω............κης.

----------


## vinman

> Ο Κωστής ο Ζω............κης.


Οκ,σε ρώτησα γατί ήταν και ο Νίκος ο Γων....κης τοτε και είχε πεί και αυτός ότι μετά το Γαλήνη τέλος η θάλασσα,όπως και έκανε άλλωστε..

----------


## dxeno

> Οκ,σε ρώτησα γατί ήταν και ο Νίκος ο Γων....κης τοτε και είχε πεί και αυτός ότι μετά το Γαλήνη τέλος η θάλασσα,όπως και έκανε άλλωστε..


Ο Κωστής το πούλησε και μετα πήγε τρϊτος σε κάποιο Παλλάς.
Δεν θυμαμαι αν είναι το Φεστος ή το Κνωσσός.

----------


## vinman

To Aγία Γαλήνη μέσα απο τον κατάλογο των Duty free shop του 1987!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20434

----------


## vinman

Aπο την μπροσούρα των Μινωικών του 1992,στο Ηράκλειο παρέα με το Φαιστός!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21143

----------


## scoufgian

> Οι ώρες ήταν ίδιες και πγαίναμε μαζί με το ποστάλι της γραμμής γιατι
> δεν είχε καμπίνες για επιβάτες (μονο δυο) και οι οδηγοι αφήναν τα 
> φορτηγά και τα αυτοκινητα σε εμας και πηγαιναν με το αλλο.


να συμπληρωσουμε το φιλο dxeno και να πουμε οτι το πλοιο ηταν κατασκευης 1973,με ναυπηγειο το GALATZ στη Ρουμανια.Ειχε 12 κλινες και επαιρνε μονο 12 επιβατες.Ειχε υπηρεσιακη ταζυτητα 16,5 κομβους.Η μεταφορικη του ικανοτητα ηταν 400 Ι.Χ. ή 50 φορτηγα και 98 οχηματα

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Θυμάμαι που όταν ήμουν μικρός έφευγε μέρα παρα μέρα απο το Ηράκλειο στισ 18.30 κ μετά ακολουθούσε το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΟΣ και μετα κατα τισ 19.50 το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ της ΑΝΕΚ.Έδενε πάντα δίπλα στο ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ/Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ...ήταν η βοήθεια τους.!

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μια ακομα φωτογραφια του παλιου μας φιλου...

Πηγή: http://www.stormpages.com

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  από  μένα  σε  Β&W  έκδοση.


AGIA GALINI.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Και μία από μένα σε Β&W έκδοση.
> 
> 
> AGIA GALINI.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη!!

----------


## Apostolos

Για να το δούμε και στο κεφάλι της Ιετιώνιας!
AGIA GALINI.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Όντως έφευγε νωρίτερα άπό όλα τα πλοία και το πέρνούσαν μάλιστα και νωρίς στο Κρητικό. Θυμάμαι ότι το πρώτο καράβι που είχε το ελεύθερο να φύγει στα όρια απαγορευτικού ήταν αυτό. Εργάτης. Νομίζω θα μπορούσαν να είχαν έναν τέτοιο ακόμη οι μινωϊκές. Σαφώς ομορφότερο από παρόμοιου τύπου που καταφθάνουν.

----------


## Apostolos

> Σαφώς ομορφότερο από παρόμοιου τύπου που καταφθάνουν.


Ε όχι και ομορφότερο απο αυτό!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 1998.
Pict1998088.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Θυμάμαι που όταν ήμουν μικρός έφευγε μέρα παρα μέρα απο το Ηράκλειο στισ 18.30 κ μετά ακολουθούσε το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΟΣ και μετα κατα τισ 19.50 το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ της ΑΝΕΚ.Έδενε πάντα δίπλα στο ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ/Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ...ήταν η βοήθεια τους.!


η θεση του ηταν διπλα απο το ελ γκρεκο στο ηρακλειο... ας με διορθωσει ο αρτεμης αν κανω λαθος...

----------


## morpanos

> Και  μία  από  μένα  σε  Β&W  έκδοση.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26782


ποιο ειναι το ορθοπλωρο σκαρι διπλα στο Ναξος?

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> ποιο ειναι το ορθοπλωρο σκαρι διπλα στο Ναξος?


Μήπως είναι το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο, δίπλα στο _"Νάξος",_ πρέπει να είναι το _"Σαντορίνη"_ των Καρρά-Ποντικού, όπως επισημαίνει και ο _GREEN ARROW._

Ας γυρίσουμε τώρα αρκετά χρόνια πριν για να δούμε το _"Αγία Γαλήνη"_, φορτωμένο έως επάνω με νταλίκες, να ετοιμάζεται να ξεκινήσει ένα ακόμα ταξίδι.,

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον _polyka_, τον _vinman_ και τον _Έσπερο.

_ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Το πλοίο, δίπλα στο _"Νάξος",_ πρέπει να είναι το _"Σαντορίνη"_ των Καρρά-Ποντικού, όπως επισημαίνει και ο _GREEN ARROW._
> 
> Ας γυρίσουμε τώρα αρκετά χρόνια πριν για να δούμε το _"Αγία Γαλήνη"_, φορτωμένο έως επάνω με νταλίκες, να ετοιμάζεται να ξεκινήσει ένα ακόμα ταξίδι.,
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον _polyka_, τον _vinman_ και τον _Έσπερο.
> 
> _ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ.jpg


Xθές που ήμουν στο Πέραμα και είδα το αδερφάκι του νόμιζα πως βρισκόμουν σε μία άλλη εποχή...έκλεισα τα μάτια και προσπάθησα να θυμηθώ το Αγία Γαλήνη με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών....
Όμορφες εποχές και τυχεροί όσοι μπορέσαμε και τις ζήσαμε...
Να'σαι καλά Αντώνη για την φωτογραφία σου!!

----------


## captain

> Το πλοίο, δίπλα στο _"Νάξος",_ πρέπει να είναι το _"Σαντορίνη"_ των Καρρά-Ποντικού, όπως επισημαίνει και ο _GREEN ARROW._
> 
> Ας γυρίσουμε τώρα αρκετά χρόνια πριν για να δούμε το _"Αγία Γαλήνη"_, φορτωμένο έως επάνω με νταλίκες, να ετοιμάζεται να ξεκινήσει ένα ακόμα ταξίδι.,
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον _polyka_, τον _vinman_ και τον _Έσπερο._
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ.jpg


Πολλά χρόνια πίσω...αγαπημένα...Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για αυτό το ταξίδι αναμνήσεων...

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά ένα απόγευμα του 1998 τραβηγμένο απο μία olympus trip junior που είχα τότε...και σκαναρισμένο σήμερα!!!
Για τους φίλους Captain,Roi Baudoin και Εσπερος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90683

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90686

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIA GALINI την πρωτη του χρονια στην ελλαδα το 1986......

net (386).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Super σπάνιο! λογικά με τα χρώματα της προγούμενης εταιρείας ακόμη στο σκαρί του! και αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο βάθος είναι και το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ.

----------


## captain

> *Αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά ένα απόγευμα του 1998 τραβηγμένο απο μία olympus trip junior που είχα τότε...και σκαναρισμένο σήμερα!!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Captain,Roi Baudoin και Εσπερος!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90683
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90686


Να σαι καλά Vinman...να σαι καλά να μας ταξιδεύεις και εσύ όπως και ο BEN BRUCE και πολλοί φίλοι εδώ...Ευχαριστώ... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Mάϊος 1992 και το ρυμουλκό Πήγασος του Μάτσα βοηθάει το Αγια Γαλήνη να δέσει ... ή μήπως να αποπλεύσει;

agia galini.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Σεπτέμβριος 1994 έξω από τον Πειραιά. Αλήθεια έπερνε και επιβάτες; η μόνο οχήματα.
Pict1994006.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όλα τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ έχουν (εφόσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις ασφαλείας) 12 επιβάτες πρωτόκολλο. Τώρα στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα έχουμε δει και... 75 άτομα...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Όλα τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ έχουν (εφόσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις ασφαλείας) 12 επιβάτες πρωτόκολλο. Τώρα στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα έχουμε δει και... 75 άτομα...


Ρωτώ Απόστολε αν ήταν στυλ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ή στυλ ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ;

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα και Ταξιάρχης να ήταν, όταν έχεις χαρτιά για 12 και βάζεις 100 είσαι λάθος...
Ο Ταξιάρχης όμως έχει και τα σωστικά για 500, τα άλλα που ούτε ατομικά σωσίβια δεν είχαν?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mην ξεχνατε οτι στο ναυαγιο του χρυση αυγη τον φεβρουαριο του 1983 το πλοιο ηταν χαρακτηρισμενο ως ΦΓ\ΟΓ αρα 12 επιβατες.Ποσοι ηταν πανω?Και τι διαιρεση ειχε?

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία nikosnasia! το καράβι ταξίδεψε μόνο ως Ro/Ro και όσοι παραπάνω από 12 επιβάτες μπήκανε μέσα ήτανε "στη ζούλα", όπως γράψανε και τα παιδιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ  στο λιμανι του Πειραια και διπλα του τα αδελφα STELLA OCEANIS  και JASON

_Ag.Galini Piraeus.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ.jpgAΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ a.jpg 
Πηγή: shipspotting

Kάποτε αφανής κ ακούραστος εργάτης των Μινωικών.

----------


## lissos

Το μυστηριακό καραβάκι το 2000. 
(από το «μπαούλο») 

agiagal4.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιατί...μυστηριακό ;

----------


## renetoes

[QUOTE=lissos;552524]Το μυστηριακό καραβάκι το 2000. 
(από το «μπαούλο») 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166411[/QUOTE

Φίλοι μου που εργαζονταν στην ΑΝΕΚ πριν από 25 χρόνια  μου είχαν πει ότι κανονικά το ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ είχε συμφωνηθεί (μεταξύ Μινωικών Γραμμών και ΑΝΕΚ) να αγοραστεί από κοινού ως αντικαταστάτης του ΟΓ/ ΖΑΚΡΟΣ. Κάποια τεχνικά προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν κατά την επιθεώρηση του πλοίου είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα την υπαναχώρηση της ΑΝΕΚ, οι Μινωικές Γραμμές το αγόρασαν, το επισκεύασαν και το δούλεψαν απρόσκοπτα τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## lissos

> Γιατί...μυστηριακό ;


Όχι όχι, απλά είναι μια καθαρά προσωπική άποψη.
Το θεωρώ έτσι γιατί ήταν διαφορετικό από όλα τα πλοία τόσο της ΑΝΕΚ, όσο και των Μινωικών που τότε είχα τρέλα.
Επίσης, τις αρχές του Ά90, ήταν δύσκολο να βρεις πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.
Θυμάμαι πως πάντα το κοίταζα σαν εξωγήινος στα φυλλάδια της εταιρίας εκείνη την εποχή.
Εδώ σε μια συνηθισμένη συνάντηση «συγγενών» και φίλων.
Τις όμορφες εποχές.
(από το μπαούλο*)
184485.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίσης, τις αρχές του Ά90, ήταν δύσκολο να βρεις πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.
> Θυμάμαι πως πάντα το κοίταζα σαν εξωγήινος στα φυλλάδια της εταιρίας εκείνη την εποχή.


Στη προ διαδικτύου εποχή εμείς οι "παλιοσειρές" ψάχναμε πληροφορίες από οπουδήποτε.Από το ράδιο αρβύλα,από φυλλάδια των εταιρειών όπου τα χαρακτηριστικά των πλοίων πάντα είναι φουσκωμένα,από περιοδικά κ άλλες εκδόσεις.  
Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό που ανεβάζεις τελευταία.

----------


## lissos

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Κλείνω το κεφάλαιο της «Γαλήνης» με μία μικρή, άγνωστη σε πολλούς ιστορία.

Ήταν αρχές του 2000, όταν κατά την επιστροφή του πλοίου από το Ηράκλειο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ένα φορτηγό ανατράπηκε στο γκαράζ του πλοίου.
(φωτογραφίες από το *μπαούλο)
galini31.jpggalini37.jpggalini67.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό που μαρτυράνε οι φώτο και τώρα μου θυμίζουν το παρελθόν είναι ότι το πλοίο από πλευράς συντήρησης δεν υστερούσε απο εκείνα των επιβατηγών των Μινωικών. Γυαλίζει το βαποράκι και ίσως είναι μοναδικό φαινόμενο για ro/ro. Ακόμα ένα μεγάλο λάθος της εταιρίας που το πούλησε, οικονομικότατο, σε άριστη κατάσταση και με μεγάλα έσοδα. Μας φάγανε τα σούπερ ντούπερ βαπόρια και μείναμε στον άσσο.

----------


## renetoes

> Αυτό που μαρτυράνε οι φώτο και τώρα μου θυμίζουν το παρελθόν είναι ότι το πλοίο από πλευράς συντήρησης δεν υστερούσε απο εκείνα των επιβατηγών των Μινωικών. Γυαλίζει το βαποράκι και ίσως είναι μοναδικό φαινόμενο για ro/ro. Ακόμα ένα μεγάλο λάθος της εταιρίας που το πούλησε, οικονομικότατο, σε άριστη κατάσταση και με μεγάλα έσοδα. Μας φάγανε τα σούπερ ντούπερ βαπόρια και μείναμε στον άσσο.


Και με πολύ καλό accomodation. Όποιος έχει μπει θα καταλάβει τι εννοώ, ειδικά για τα πληρώματα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
> Κλείνω το κεφάλαιο της «Γαλήνης» με μία μικρή, άγνωστη σε πολλούς ιστορία.
> 
> Ήταν αρχές του 2000, όταν κατά την επιστροφή του πλοίου από το Ηράκλειο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ένα φορτηγό ανατράπηκε στο γκαράζ του πλοίου.
> (φωτογραφίες από το *μπαούλο)
> galini31.jpggalini37.jpggalini67.jpg


Θα μπορούσε κάποιος ειδικός να μου εξηγήσει πως μπορεί να έγινε  αυτό ????

----------


## tolaras

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι απέγινε αυτό το πλοίο; :Worked Till 5am: 

Από το fakta, έμαθα πως ενώ είχε πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα στην Ινδία, κατά το ταξίδι του προς την Αλάνγκ, βυθίστηκε στις Κολομβιανές ακτές... :Fat:  Αληθεύει αυτό το γεγονός;

Ορίστε και τα πειστήρια:2006 05. S&#229;ld till Indiska upphuggare.2006 08 10. Sj&#246;nk p&#229; position 12.35N/80.15W utanf&#246;r Colombianska kusten
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/iris_1973.htm 

Το θυμάμαι που είχε έρθει μια φορά στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και το κοίταζα που έφευγε... Και σκεφτόμουνα με το νου ενός μικρού παιδιού: Τι παράξενο βαπόρι! Αλλά και τι όμορφο που είναι έτσι με τα κόκκινα φουγάρα του! :Surprised: 

Τα μόνα βαπόρια της Μινόαν, που είχαν πιάσει τότε και μέχρι σήμερα λιμάνι εδώ, ήταν τα ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ και ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ... Το θυμάμαι σαν ήταν χτες... :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Apostolos

Στη Σρι Λάνκα (Κολόμπο)

----------


## tolaras

Α καταλαβα... Αρα αληθευει το γεγονος... :Apologetic: 

Σε ευχαριστω παντως για την ενημερωση!!! :Surprised:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι απέγινε αυτό το πλοίο;
> 
> Από το fakta, έμαθα πως ενώ είχε πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα στην Ινδία, κατά το ταξίδι του προς την Αλάνγκ, βυθίστηκε στις Κολομβιανές ακτές... Αληθεύει αυτό το γεγονός;
> 
> Ορίστε και τα πειστήρια:2006 05. S&#229;ld till Indiska upphuggare.2006 08 10. Sj&#246;nk p&#229; position 12.35N/80.15W utanf&#246;r Colombianska kusten
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/iris_1973.htm 
> 
> Το θυμάμαι που είχε έρθει μια φορά στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και το κοίταζα που έφευγε... Και σκεφτόμουνα με το νου ενός μικρού παιδιού: Τι παράξενο βαπόρι! Αλλά και τι όμορφο που είναι έτσι με τα κόκκινα φουγάρα του!
> 
> Τα μόνα βαπόρια της Μινόαν, που είχαν πιάσει τότε και μέχρι σήμερα λιμάνι εδώ, ήταν τα ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ και ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ... Το θυμάμαι σαν ήταν χτες...


πέρασε δυό φορές κσι το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ

----------


## tolaras

Ναι το ξέχασα να το αναφέρω...

Σαν γεγονός δεν το θυμάμαι, γιατί μάλλον θα ήμουν πολύ μικρός τότε :Worked Till 5am: ...

Πάντως τώρα που το είπες, θυμήθηκα ένα βίντεο με καράβια που πέρασαν από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, που το έδειχνε δεμένο καταμήκος του κολυμβητηρίου...

Οπότε πέρασαν 3 βαπόρια με τα σινιάλα της Μινώαν και ένα πρώην Μινώαν... Το Φαίδρα... Το οποίο, θυμάμαι σαν γεγονός, είχαν χαλάσει το Θεόφιλος και καπάκια το Σαπφώ (ήταν στα τελευταία του τότε) και το Ταξιάρχης... Κι έπρεπε να αδειάσουν τα τρία πρωαναφερθέντα βαπόρια της ΝΕΛ και να φορτώσουν όλα τα οχήματα και επιβάτες στο Φαίδρα (με σινιάλα Hellas Ferries)... Θυμάμαι είχε κάτσει το πλοίο από το βάρος... Κι όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, η διαδικασία μεταφόρτωσης, πήρε πολλή ώρα και έπριζα τον πατέρα μου να κάτσουμε μέχρι να αναχωρήσει... μάταια :Fat: ...

----------


## npapad

Και μια φωτογραφία του από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick. Ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του.
agia galinicut.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφία του ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ που ανέβασε ο φίλος μου στο fb Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Αγία Γαλήνη – Agia Galini (Minoan Lines). Ηράκλειο – Port of Heraklion (Crete). Kαλοκαίρι – Summer 2001

ΑΓΙΑ-ΓΑΛΗΝΗ-Georges-Pop-Αγία-Γαλήνη-–-Agia-Galini-(Minoan-Lines).-Ηράκλειο-–-Port-of.jpg

----------

